# One-liner on marriage



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2009)

I can tell you the secret to a long marriage...

The reason my husband and I are together today is because of the kids...none of us wanted custody.

_~ Mrs. Hughes_


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 28, 2009)

In your own words...[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------

